# Limitador de volumen Yamaha



## gevv (Feb 8, 2014)

""YST-SW800 SUBWOOFER SYSTEM""  página 14


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 25, 2014)

Muy bueno alguien lo armo? que tal funciona me refiero al sonido? Salu2


----------

